# BC and Ontario Cooking Schools



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone knows of any good cooking schools in the Vancouver area, and I was wondering if the Pacific Institute of Culinary Arts is any good (since it's only a 6 month-875 hour program that seems to focus more on practical training than theory). I'm also considering schools in Ontario. From what I've read and heard, the Stratford Chef's School is very good. How does this compare to Le Cordon Bleu in Ottawa in terms of quality (if cost is not factored)?


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Question is, what do want out of those schools? 6 months isn't a lot of time, there's only so much you can learn in that time. Keep on researching, but remember, places like VCC ( Vancouver Community College) have courses and instructors that will blow any "cooking school" clear out of the water....


----------



## blueicus (Mar 16, 2005)

Hmm.... I guess in order of importance, what I want out of Culinary School is:

a) Solid training in the basics and a wide variety of kitchen skills (everywhere from methods for preparing and making various kinds of foods and cuisines to kitchen management and organization)

b) The opportunity to meet and communicate with experienced and skilled professionals of the business

c) A diploma/degree from a place that has a good reputation (and the curriculum and people to back it up)

Being a relative latecomer (started when I was 22) to the field, I just want a way to catch up in kitchen experience and make up for the fact that there are many people who started before me.


----------

